# Asheville Hitch toward Charlotte



## Loaf (Jul 14, 2009)

Best place to hitch out toward charlotte?


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 14, 2009)

you might have good luck in swannanoa or black mountain.....theres a couple busses a day from asheville out there...less hectic exits and lots of pulloff room.... better yet....catch a damn train....byootiful ride... lemme know if you want more info on that


----------



## Teko (Sep 14, 2011)

I am actually in asheville, and I need to get back to Winston-Salem. I am assuming via Charlotte, but not sure exact route details. Would you mind pm me info for the route?

Thanks in advance


----------



## eclipse (Sep 15, 2011)

i've hitched between asheville and greenville, s.c many times, down hwy 26 to 25, and always had easy rides, so maybe you could go down that way, 26 turns into 74 east to charlotte ( look at google maps). also, theres a bus, i forget which one, just ask at the window in the bus station, that will take you all the way out to the holiday inn in fletcher, by the airport, and right across from the hotel is a nice on ramp with a guardrail to sit on and lots of traffic both ways. get your friend to fly a money sign while you fly a ride sign, cause theres good spots for both there. you definitely want to stay off the interstate untill you get outta asheville cause the cops will fuck with you, so take that bus. you'll be fine on the on ramp


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Sep 15, 2011)

your trying to get to Winston from Asheville? Take 40, it's a straight shot. Plus right before you get to Winston, on the western side, are a couple hella cool small towns, louisville-clemmons is a good exit, nice people. Mocksville is where it's at as well,


----------



## eclipse (Sep 15, 2011)

yeah, thats right. i missed the part about going to winston salem...40 would be alot better


----------

